
The quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dog - equilibrium
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_quick_brown_fox_jumps_over_the_lazy_dog
======
downer98
It should be:

"The quick red fox jumps over the lazy brown dog."

Foxes are red.

Dogs are brown.

The addition of the word "red" doesn't harm the complete use of the alphabet.

